# Kessie: forte influenza. Anche Rebic e Pellegri saltano Bologna.



## admin (22 Ottobre 2021)

Come riportato da Pioli, Kessie ha avuto una forte sindrome influenzale. Non Covid. Salterà Bologna.

Non ci sarà nemmeno Rebic che ha dolore.

*Out anche Pellegri per una infiammazione.

Le parole di Pioli QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...lan-tutte-le-dichiarazioni-22-ottobre.108798/


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2021)

Facciamo prima a dire quali giocatori saranno disponibili.


----------



## JoKeR (22 Ottobre 2021)

Cosa dire? Non aggiungo altro.

Siamo indifendibili.


----------



## egidiopersempre (22 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pioli, Kessie ha avuto una forte sindrome influenzale. Non Covid. Salterà Bologna.
> 
> Non ci sarà nemmeno Rebic che ha dolore.


non ci sono nemmeno io .... me prude 'er culo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pioli, *Kessie* ha avuto una forte sindrome influenzale. Non Covid. Salterà Bologna.
> 
> Non ci sarà nemmeno Rebic che ha dolore.



Vedrete che sarà "indisposto" anche lui ,nonostante la nota "Non covid" 

Tra l'altro nella news di qualche istante fa, Kessie non era ok,ma era comunque arruolabile per la partita. Ora non più arruolabile,sarà arrivata la chiamata dai laboratori di Torino


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2021)

*Out anche Pellegri per una infiammazione.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pioli, Kessie ha avuto una forte sindrome influenzale. Non Covid. Salterà Bologna.
> 
> Non ci sarà nemmeno Rebic che ha dolore.
> 
> *Le parole di Pioli QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...lan-tutte-le-dichiarazioni-22-ottobre.108798/



Ma sì, tempo qualche ora e diranno che è covid.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pioli, Kessie ha avuto una forte sindrome influenzale. Non Covid. Salterà Bologna.
> 
> Non ci sarà nemmeno Rebic che ha dolore.
> 
> ...


Siamo ridicoli. Ridicoli.
Kessiè comunque potrebbe avere il covid, solo che come sempre provano ad indorarci la pillola all'inizio. Non mi stupirei.


----------



## JoKeR (22 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Out anche Pellegri per una infiammazione.*


ahahahhahaah basta. Chiudo, ci sentiamo tra qualche settimana. Troppo stress, non reggo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Out anche Pellegri per una infiammazione.*



Mi viene anche da ridere  
Ogni volta a ridosso della partita ne recuperiamo 1 e ne perdiamo 2-3


----------



## Swaitak (22 Ottobre 2021)

Giustamente tutti scassati a poche ore dall'incontro


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pioli, Kessie ha avuto una forte sindrome influenzale. Non Covid. Salterà Bologna.
> 
> Non ci sarà nemmeno Rebic che ha dolore.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pioli, Kessie ha avuto una forte sindrome influenzale. Non Covid. Salterà Bologna.
> 
> Non ci sarà nemmeno Rebic che ha dolore.
> 
> ...


Avanti così: fino alla fine... dei posti letto. 
Poi ricorreremo alle barelle nei corridoi e poi al day hospital.
Non ci sono più aggettivi.

Io mi sono rotto le palle. 

Ah ,ovviamente aspetto l'infortunio della seduta tattica e della colazione.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Ottobre 2021)

Occhio che settimana scorsa nel caso di diaz parlarono di diarrea per poi scoprire era covid.
Occhio..


----------



## Manue (22 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pioli, Kessie ha avuto una forte sindrome influenzale. Non Covid. Salterà Bologna.
> 
> Non ci sarà nemmeno Rebic che ha dolore.
> 
> ...



prossimo tampone, covid.


----------



## Kaw (22 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pioli, Kessie ha avuto una forte sindrome influenzale. Non Covid. Salterà Bologna.
> 
> Non ci sarà nemmeno Rebic che ha dolore.
> 
> ...


L'influenza ce l'ho anche io in questo momento, purtroppo capita.
E' che purtroppo da noi capitano un pò troppo spesso, per usare un eufemismo.
Così diventa davvero difficile, non è possibile perdere due giocatori ogni 3 giorni.
E' insostenibile la cosa...


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Ottobre 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> L'influenza ce l'ho anche io in questo momento, purtroppo capita.
> E' che purtroppo da noi capitano un pò troppo spesso, per usare un eufemismo.
> Così diventa davvero difficile, non è possibile perdere due giocatori ogni 3 giorni.
> E' insostenibile la cosa...


È tutto normale..
Succede a tutti. -cit-


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pioli, Kessie ha avuto una forte sindrome influenzale. Non Covid. Salterà Bologna.
> 
> Non ci sarà nemmeno Rebic che ha dolore.
> 
> ...


Situazione ormai incommentabile. Fa quasi ridere.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Ottobre 2021)

Devo iniziare a tifare solo per la maglia e per il club senza guardare chi la indossa e senza avere aspettative sui singoli ...

Altrimenti andando dietro a questi c'è davvero da impazzire .
Siamo ridicoli.


Tanto a 11 ci arriviamo ,spero .
Forza Milan e Amen.


----------



## Simo98 (22 Ottobre 2021)

-


----------



## Hellscream (22 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> È tutto normale..
> Succede a tutti. -cit-


Aspetta che ora arrivano i piccoli Suma a ribadirlo


----------



## Baba (22 Ottobre 2021)

Hahahahaha risata isterica


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Ottobre 2021)

Abbiamo il nuovo acquisto tanto :casticasti. 
E se ci mettiamo pure conti scopri di colpo l'abbondanza.


----------



## overlord (22 Ottobre 2021)

A milanello facciamo la bolla al contrario. Tutti ammalati ....dentro.
Cz mancano solo la peste e il vaiolo e poi abbiamo fatto l'en plein


----------



## Hellscream (22 Ottobre 2021)

Ah comunque "eh ma il Milan esce ridimensionato dall'Europa!!1!11!1"

Pagliacci.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Ottobre 2021)

overlord ha scritto:


> A milanello facciamo la bolla al contrario. Tutti ammalati ....dentro.
> Cz mancano solo la peste e il vaiolo e poi abbiamo fatto l'en plein


Guarda per come siamo messi saremmo perfettamente capaci anche di far tornare virus debellati come quello del vaiolo.

Wuhan ci fa un baffo.


----------



## kipstar (22 Ottobre 2021)

non le leggo nemmeno più ste notizie....


----------



## Wetter (22 Ottobre 2021)

Vabè ragazzi pazienza....Si va a Bologna con quelli disponibili e si prova, come sempre, a vincere.
Arriveranno tempi migliori, purtroppo i malanni non dipendono dai preparatori.


----------



## York (22 Ottobre 2021)

Il Bologna si può e si deve battere anche senza Maignan, Theo, Kessie, Diaz e Rebic.
Però che due palle


----------



## Maravich49 (22 Ottobre 2021)

Eccolo puntuale il bollettino di guerra di oggi


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Ottobre 2021)

Ma per medico chi abbiamo?
Alvaro vitali?
Chiedo eh ?! 
Sui tamponi però non sbaglia un colpo. 
Trova tracce di covid ovunque.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Ottobre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Siamo ridicoli. Ridicoli.
> Kessiè comunque potrebbe avere il covid, solo che come sempre provano ad indorarci la pillola all'inizio. Non mi stupirei.


Siamo l'unica squadra di serie A che continua ad avere casi covid...boh..


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Ottobre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Siamo l'unica squadra di serie A che continua ad avere casi covid...boh..


Il covid si è messo in quarantena a Milanello.


----------



## Solo (22 Ottobre 2021)

Non ci sono più parole per dire anche solo che non ci sono più parole.


----------



## Solo (22 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Occhio che settimana scorsa nel caso di diaz parlarono di diarrea per poi scoprire era covid.
> Occhio...


Abbiamo già capito che è Covid pure per lui, aspettiamo il comunicato fra 2-3 giorni...


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Ottobre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Abbiamo già capito che è Covid pure per lui, aspettiamo il comunicato fra 2-3 giorni...


Tanto dopo la sosta recuperiamo tutti.

La sosta per il mondiale 2022.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (22 Ottobre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> prossimo tampone, covid.


Chiaro. Comunque l'iter è sempre quello

FINE PARTITA ----> articoli / dichiarazioni su "Recuperi in vista della prox partita" 
-48h A INIZIO PARTITA ----> Dubbi sui recuperi
-24h A INIZIO PARTITA ----> Quelli in dubbio non recuperano e si aggiungono infortuni a calciatori su cui non c'erano dubbi


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Ottobre 2021)

Secondo me c'è un cluster da covid. Vedremo.


----------



## Solo (22 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Secondo me c'è un cluster da covid. Vedremo.


Il _primo _cluster di covid vuoi dire. Ovviamente con tutto l'inverno figurati se i nostri fenomeni non avranno un altro attacco di covid che fa fuori altrie 4-5 giocatori a gennaio o giù di lì.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pioli, Kessie ha avuto una forte sindrome influenzale. Non Covid. Salterà Bologna.
> 
> Non ci sarà nemmeno Rebic che ha dolore.
> 
> ...



E prima della partita c'è ancora tanto tempo...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pioli, Kessie ha avuto una forte sindrome influenzale. Non Covid. Salterà Bologna.
> 
> Non ci sarà nemmeno Rebic che ha dolore.
> 
> ...


Ma siamo su scherzi a parte?


----------



## davoreb (22 Ottobre 2021)

bene, io sabato sera vado a giocare a calcetto. non è possibile guardare una squadra in queste condizioni, non fa bene alla salute.


----------



## David Drills (22 Ottobre 2021)

davoreb ha scritto:


> bene, io sabato sera vado a giocare a calcetto. non è possibile guardare una squadra in queste condizioni, non fa bene alla salute.


Ormai si rischia di infortunarsi pure a guardarla in televisione..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Ottobre 2021)

ne abbiamo 11?


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (22 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Out anche Pellegri per una infiammazione.*


che gli diano un oki


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Ottobre 2021)

Ma dove vogliamo andare


----------



## bmb (22 Ottobre 2021)

La sfortuna ci vede benissimo.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pioli, Kessie ha avuto una forte sindrome influenzale. Non Covid. Salterà Bologna.
> 
> Non ci sarà nemmeno Rebic che ha dolore.
> 
> ...


Kessie avrà il covid. Lo sappiamo tutti.


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pioli, Kessie ha avuto una forte sindrome influenzale. Non Covid. Salterà Bologna.
> 
> Non ci sarà nemmeno Rebic che ha dolore.
> 
> ...



Comunque occhio che anche con l'influenza basic ci si contagia. Vediamo se ha battezzato qualcuno...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Ottobre 2021)

martedì mattina un amico mi spifferò che gli era stato riferito che Kessie aveva la malaria. Lui stesso per la verità affermò che secondo lui era una boutade e quindi non ci ho dato alcun peso. Bene, alla luce di quello che è venuto fuori, che si trattasse di malaria, di influenza o altro è evidente che qualcosa ci fosse, ma ci è stato comunicato solo oggi. E vi dirò, sarò compottista, ma io ho qualche dubbio pure sulla distorsione di Rebic. Ma voi l'avete visto torcere la caviglia contro il verona? mah. qualcosa non va anche nella comunicazione.


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Ottobre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> martedì mattina un amico mi spifferò che gli era stato riferito che Kessie aveva la malaria. Lui stesso per la verità affermò che secondo lui era una boutade e quindi non ci ho dato alcun peso. Bene, alla luce di quello che è venuto fuori, che si trattasse di malaria, di influenza o altro è evidente che qualcosa ci fosse, ma ci è stato comunicato solo oggi. E vi dirò, sarò compottista, ma io ho qualche dubbio pure sulla distorsione di Rebic. Ma voi l'avete visto torcere la caviglia contro il verona? mah. qualcosa non va anche nella comunicazione.


Babba bia, ci manca solo la malaria. 

Cmq situazione tragicomica, dopo aver riesumato castillejo ci toccherà vedere pure conti in campo a breve.

Ps. Pellegri si conferma di pastafrolla, boh già marcio a 20 anni, questo è peggio di pato.


----------



## Zlatan87 (22 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pioli, Kessie ha avuto una forte sindrome influenzale. Non Covid. Salterà Bologna.
> 
> Non ci sarà nemmeno Rebic che ha dolore.
> 
> ...


Qua non può essere solo sfortuna. Si cade nel ridicolo e nella presa in giro di milioni di tifosi...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Ottobre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> martedì mattina un amico mi spifferò che gli era stato riferito che Kessie aveva la malaria. Lui stesso per la verità affermò che secondo lui era una boutade e quindi non ci ho dato alcun peso. Bene, alla luce di quello che è venuto fuori, che si trattasse di malaria, di influenza o altro è evidente che qualcosa ci fosse, ma ci è stato comunicato solo oggi. E vi dirò, sarò compottista, ma io ho qualche dubbio pure sulla distorsione di Rebic. Ma voi l'avete visto torcere la caviglia contro il verona? mah. qualcosa non va anche nella comunicazione.



oh ci manca solo l' Ebola e un asteroide su Milanello a questo punto


----------



## Ecthelion (22 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pioli, Kessie ha avuto una forte sindrome influenzale. Non Covid. Salterà Bologna.
> 
> Non ci sarà nemmeno Rebic che ha dolore.
> 
> ...


Sono stanco. Ci vuole una conferenza stampa della società dedicata solo alla situazione infortuni, per rispetto ai tifosi, con una seria spiegazione di cosa sta succedendo. Altrimenti come tifoso mi sento preso in giro. Ora basta.


----------



## Cataldinho (22 Ottobre 2021)

In confronto a questi, Pato era un carroarmato. Pellegri ha 20 anni, come può essere possibile una cosa del genere? 
E pensare che Baggio andava in campo combinato così:


----------



## JoKeR (22 Ottobre 2021)

York ha scritto:


> Il Bologna si può e si deve battere anche senza Maignan, Theo, Kessie, Diaz e Rebic.
> Però che due palle


Avevamo detto lo stesso col Porto ahahahah


----------



## __king george__ (22 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pioli, Kessie ha avuto una forte sindrome influenzale. Non Covid. Salterà Bologna.
> 
> Non ci sarà nemmeno Rebic che ha dolore.
> 
> ...


forte sindrome influenzale? cioè? l influenza stagionale non è ancora arrivata..hanno detto che covid non è..il raffreddore non dovrebbe dare forte influenza..di conseguenza che ha preso? un'infezione?

o è covid e ancora non lo sanno


----------



## JoKeR (22 Ottobre 2021)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Sono stanco. Ci vuole una conferenza stampa della società dedicata solo alla situazione infortuni, per rispetto ai tifosi, con una seria spiegazione di cosa sta succedendo. Altrimenti come tifoso mi sento preso in giro. Ora basta.


Concordo al 100%.
Io tifoso devo tifare la maglia ok, ma se devo supportare la squadra, andare allo stadio etc voglio, anzi esigo di sapere perché non posso vedere Maignan, Theo etc
E mi devono dare una spiegazione convincente, non è vero che devo subire la situazione e stop.
Mi devono convincere scientificamente che Maignan non poteva essere operato prima, che la distorsione di Rebic richiede i tempi di Goku quando sale su Namec, che i protocolli Covid sono uguali per tutti, mi devono fare vedere il termometro di Kessie e il tampone negativo.
E basta dai, è una situazione ridicola anche per i Sumaboys.


----------



## Andris (22 Ottobre 2021)

Kessie in vigile attesa


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Kessie in vigile attesa


Sicuro,ci sarà una mini Wuhan all'interno di Milanello


----------



## uolfetto (22 Ottobre 2021)

Beh Pellegri che in questo Milan ha resistito fino adesso mi ha positivamente sorpreso, forse sta risolvendo i suoi problemi.


----------



## Pit96 (22 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pioli, Kessie ha avuto una forte sindrome influenzale. Non Covid. Salterà Bologna.
> 
> Non ci sarà nemmeno Rebic che ha dolore.
> 
> ...


L'unico che aveva riposato... 
Rebic out, speriamo Leao non si faccia male. 
Pellegri invece è un catorcio


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Ottobre 2021)

Complimenti per Pellegri,per tutta l'operazione.Sul resto non mi esprimo,come diceva qualche amico nei post precedenti meglio staccare e dedicarsi ad altro,il sangue si fa troppo amaro.


----------



## York (22 Ottobre 2021)

Questo Milan è come l'Olanda di Cruijff: giocatori intercambiabili tra titolari, panchina e tribuna.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Ottobre 2021)

Sarà scoppiato un focolaio covid


----------



## Gunnar67 (22 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sarà scoppiato un focolaio covid


Il focolaio dei giocatori marci che abbiamo in rosa...


----------



## Andris (23 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sicuro,ci sarà una mini Wuhan all'interno di Milanello


a meno che non siano andati a qualche party di donne allegre


----------



## Rudi84 (23 Ottobre 2021)

Non è che nostri hanno cominciato ad abbracciare un cinese ?


----------

